
Show HN: Awesome-ci Lot's of tools for git, file and static source code analysis - everythingcli
https://github.com/cytopia/awesome-ci
======
stephenr
So, every script seems to be a 900+ line bash script, with largely the same
boilerplate, and the actual checks/fixes are just one-liners.

While wrapping possibly complex/tricky one-liners with an easy to use shell
script makes sense, it seems like they could be optimised to re-use most of
the boilerplate in a library file.

~~~
everythingcli
This is true. I tried to make them as generic as possible, so whenever I have
to update one of the files, I can just copy/paste a fix to all other files.

This also let's me add other checks/fixes more easily.

I wasn't sure about the best way of having a bash library. Any ideas about
this are welcome to hear.

~~~
stephenr
I might look into this more deeply and open some issues to discuss possible
improvements. I like the general goal, and these days it's refreshing to see
someone not reinventing the wheel with a nodejs script.

~~~
everythingcli
So true. I like the idea of taco bell programming:
[http://widgetsandshit.com/teddziuba/2010/10/taco-bell-
progra...](http://widgetsandshit.com/teddziuba/2010/10/taco-bell-
programming.html)

